# Digitech GSP1101 or X3 Live



## Jzbass25 (Oct 20, 2009)

Guys I've been on a sort of quest to get some effects for like a year now and I really want an Axe-fx but that isn't a realistic thing in college atm. I have debated on a g-major and things like that but I think I may want amp models for recording and for some extra tones my Legacy cannot get.

I have been looking at the GSP1101 and I can't find that much on it other than it sounds natural, has external/internal preamp switching, but less effects and options than a pod x3. (Also that dweezil used them until he got axe-fx's.)

I was wondering if you guys had experience with either the x3 or the digitech because I am really torn between them. The line 6 has bass amps and stuff which is cool because then I could have some quiet bass practice without rolling out the mesa rig (I left at home) that I use for gigs. But since I have a head amp I really love the digitech's internal/external preamp switching system and I'd like the effects to be as natural as can be. 

Also if you guys know, please tell me if one is better at cutting volume. I use an eq pedal paired with a weber mass lite to cut my legacy's volume but I'd like to get rid of the eq pedal and just use my effects.

Sorry if I missed a thread already about this but I've been scouring here, jemsite, harmony central and other websites for this info and it is pretty hard to find.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 20, 2009)

I liked my X3, but based on what people around here have said about it, it seems like the 1101 is the way to go. It's on my list of stuff to pick up if I ever see one cheap.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd look at the RP1000 instead of the GSP1101. It's the same thing for the same price except you get it in a nice package just like the X3 Live.

I've owned the DigiTech stuff but not the Line6 so I can't really compare the two. What I can say is that I still play through my RP250 a lot even though I have two Mesas in the same room (DC-5 and MkIIC+), so it's certainly capable of sounding pretty good


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 20, 2009)

GSP1101 > * except the Axe-FX series.

It's really that fucking great. I've looked at soo many and tried so many. The tones from this thing is just unreal.


----------



## krsp (Oct 20, 2009)

I have the GSP1101. If you end up getting it, make sure you head over to mustbebeta.com and upgrade it straight away. You get a shitload more tones (and better ones). The thing that concerns me a little is that since I have bought mine (a few months ago) there seemed to be a big gung ho about the development, even one of the Digitech coders runs mustbebeta (probably why it works so well), but nowadays, there doesn't seem to be the same push for enhancements... I am still happy with it though, it does a helluva good job. If you put it through a tube power section using the "flat" setting - holy shit, dude! It sounds great! I normally use mine through studio speakers though...it still sounds fantastic! Thing is, that for recording, I was unable to get the sound through the USB without a terrible buzzing. Luckily I had a toneport lying around that I use with the GSP, through XLR and then finally through USB. If you are able, try one out to make sure it is everything that you want!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 20, 2009)

^+1 

Believe it or not my hi-gain pre-amp is a Marshal JMP Master Volume. It sounds bone crushing. I have a few great Dual Recto patches, 5150, Marshalls, piezos...

For me recording is great and I run it through Mackie 75 Studio Monitors. Just absolutely sweet and realistic. Nothing from L6 has ever excited me.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 20, 2009)

The USB recording works fine on my stuff. Latency is pretty much zero and the recorded tone sounds the same as the live tone through the same speakers.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 20, 2009)

Haven't played the Digitech, but the X3 live is really not that good. At all.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow thanks for the input. I hope I can find one used though, the line 6 is easy to find used but not the digitech. I don't know if I'll have the $500 for a new and I will probably have around 350-400 so pm me if you see one for a good price or want to sell one. 

Orlando craigslist is surprisingly bland and ebay had one a day ago but I don't have the money till my birthday at the end of the week.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if that was sarcasm or not, so I'll elaborate.

On paper the X3 live looks great. My synth player in my old band bought one and he let me borrow it for a couple of months, I just didn't get along with it. No matter how much I tweaked the sounds, I couldn't get a useable high gain tone. It always sounded fizzy, harsh and just obviously digital.

Effects are good on it, and the recording features and whatnot are handy as well. The lack of good 'metal' tones just ruined it for me though. I know I probably shouldn't compare, but my Boss GT6 was less than half the price and I think it pisses all over the X3.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 20, 2009)

^^ I had a Gt-Pro awhile ago that I used before I got a real guitar amp and it was alright, but I couldn't get that many tones I really really liked. Possibly because my power amp wasn't too great. I sold it because it was too bulky and I didn't use the preamp very often after I got the Legacy. Plus it helped pay for my 1527 

The digitech is much more portable and it seems as if everyone loves the preamp and effects on it so score! haha

Btw what would be a poor mans Control 2 for the digitech? I really don't need it but I'm curious.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 20, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Haven't played the Digitech, but the X3 live is really not that good. At all.



this is just your opinion and i guess YOU never got along with it.
many many players use the X3L for recording and live playing so it cant be as shitty as you make it out to be,just my opinion


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Does the GSP do dual modeling like the X3s?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Haven't played the Digitech, but the X3 live is really not that good. At all.





Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I'm not sure if that was sarcasm or not, so I'll elaborate.
> 
> On paper the X3 live looks great. My synth player in my old band bought one and he let me borrow it for a couple of months, I just didn't get along with it. No matter how much I tweaked the sounds, I couldn't get a useable high gain tone. It always sounded fizzy, harsh and just obviously digital.
> 
> Effects are good on it, and the recording features and whatnot are handy as well. The lack of good 'metal' tones just ruined it for me though. I know I probably shouldn't compare, but my Boss GT6 was less than half the price and I think it pisses all over the X3.



It's all personal though man, and you say "lack of a good metal tone" from the X3... i've found (in all honesty) nothing _but _good metal tones, and good clean tones from it. It depends what you're looking for  The thing i don't think it does very well is the mid-gain rock/hard rock style tones. Sounds weak.

I will agree though, the Pod does sound rather digital. Whether that is good or bad depends on the player. Personally i love it. Whilst it doesn't have that 'warmth' to it that tubes do, it sounds more pristine (or if you want it, more filthy).

I've not tried the Digitech stuff, but for what it's worth im personally loving the tone and tweaking options of the Pod. The biggest downside for me personally is the 4 band semi-parametric EQ they have. I mean, it's all well and good, but it still only lets you really alter 4 bands of EQ.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> Does the GSP do dual modeling like the X3s?



No, but I didn't really use it on the Gt-Pro. I guess for like a SRV type leslie/tweed tone would be good with it though.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> Does the GSP do dual modeling like the X3s?



It doesn't but with the quality of the amps+cabs I've not once reached my limit.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Touche.

I just really like the idea of combining two really great amps to get a nice think sound.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 20, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I'd look at the RP1000 instead of the GSP1101. It's the same thing for the same price except you get it in a nice package just like the X3 Live.
> 
> I've owned the DigiTech stuff but not the Line6 so I can't really compare the two. What I can say is that I still play through my RP250 a lot even though I have two Mesas in the same room (DC-5 and MkIIC+), so it's certainly capable of sounding pretty good



Doesn't the GSP use 2 of their DNA chips so it has more seamless patch changing? Also doesn't the GSP have in general slightly better effects. I know the amp models are more based on real amps on the GSP


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 21, 2009)

Jzbass25 said:


> Doesn't the GSP use 2 of their DNA chips so it has more seamless patch changing? Also doesn't the GSP have in general slightly better effects. I know the amp models are more based on real amps on the GSP



Yes and yes. It also has delay carry over. So if you solo with delay and then switch to a crunch patch the delay effects carry over.

The amps are also amazingly modelled. The Dual DNA2 cpus just add so much power to the tone - its very very life like through my monitors.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 21, 2009)

GSP1101 all the way!


----------



## El Caco (Oct 21, 2009)

I have had both, now I only have a GSP1101, there is no comparison.

The GSP1101 uses point to point modelling just like the Axe FX, with the Axe FX you get more tweak-ability and more FX and the ability to run dual tone but you get a lot more bang for your buck with the GSP1101 and personally I think the dual tone feature is overated, sure it does a lot to improve the Pod but the Digitech sounds better anyway.

I've just written a fair bit on MG about this and I will be posting a review here as soon as Digitech answer a question I asked.

Here is part of my MG post



http://www.metalguitarist.org/forum/guitar-gear-discussion/14987-seems-like-digitech-gsp1101.html said:


> Here is a new Demo vid I found yesterday
> 
> 
> As a preview to my review.
> ...




There is more in that thread if you care to look or you can wait for my full review.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm really excited for the GSP1101 now haha, I may even try and scrounge money to get one new if I cant find a used one. I know that my 7 string studs and nut I need are on hold because of this beast.


----------



## Harry (Oct 21, 2009)

Probably the only thing in the POD's favor at this point is that it can be used as a dongle to allow POD Farm plug in to run, which is an extremely versatile plug in and if you have a good understanding of audio engineering and how to fit a guitar in a mix, it can actually sound quite incredible and not as digital as you might expect.

However for actual live usage, I admit the POD isn't going to touch a real amp, not by a longshot, but if the word on the GSP is anything to go by, that probably does come pretty close to the real deal.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I do like the Pod Farm sort of thing. But couldn't I just use a Line6 interface for that? 

Also s7eve great video btw but that guy needs to get his house checked for mold!! Look at that ceiling! lol


----------



## Harry (Oct 21, 2009)

Technically you could even just get an iLok license to use POD Farm really.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 21, 2009)

I need to figure out my recording stuff next so maybe I'll look into the license. I know about iLok but I'm not sure about how to obtain a license.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 21, 2009)

How much is a GSP? I had a look around, and i couldn't find a price anywhere aye


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> How much is a GSP? I had a look around, and i couldn't find a price anywhere aye


 
1,899 AUD.

Thats the processor AND the footcontroller.

just the GSP1101 is around 1200 AUD.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 21, 2009)

God damn Aussie retailers 




















(or is that an import price?)


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 21, 2009)

To the question of "What is a cheaper foot controller than the Control 2?":

Behringer FCB1010. It takes more effort to set up but they are decently reliable and found on eBay all of the time for $100.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 21, 2009)

First the bad news http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ech-gsp1101-firmware-updates.html#post1705632



Harry said:


> Probably the only thing in the POD's favor at this point is that it can be used as a dongle to allow POD Farm plug in to run, which is an extremely versatile plug in and if you have a good understanding of audio engineering and how to fit a guitar in a mix, it can actually sound quite incredible and not as digital as you might expect.
> 
> However for actual live usage, I admit the POD isn't going to touch a real amp, not by a longshot, but if the word on the GSP is anything to go by, that probably does come pretty close to the real deal.



Yep we all know that Line6 gear can be used to sound great especially when recording however the only thing I think Pod Farm has over the 1101 is that you can re-amp with software, personally I would prefer the better modelling of the GSP1101.



Jzbass25 said:


> Yeah, I do like the Pod Farm sort of thing. But couldn't I just use a Line6 interface for that?
> 
> Also s7eve great video btw but that guy needs to get his house checked for mold!! Look at that ceiling! lol



 If you read the comments apparently this was just a spur of the moment test video he made while preparing for something else.

As for the interface, it has been awhile since I have been on the Line6 site but they have always had cheap interfaces for Pod Farmand there is most likely some package deals.



Demoniac said:


> How much is a GSP? I had a look around, and i couldn't find a price anywhere aye



In Australia lotsnlots  second hand is the best option. Unfortunately getting a US model and converting it is not an option either, it can be done, all you need to do is order the local power supply and get an electrician to swap it but the Control 2 is powered by it and you need the correct one for your units power. In Australia the Control 2 is $750 on it's own so unless you can get a package deal second hand it is too expensive to be viable. The cheaper option is a Behringer FCB1010 with the uno mod and you will have almost the same functionality and an extra pedal.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Oct 21, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Yes and yes. It also has delay carry over. So if you solo with delay and then switch to a crunch patch the delay effects carry over.
> 
> The amps are also amazingly modelled. The Dual DNA2 cpus just add so much power to the tone - its very very life like through my monitors.



God damnit, this right here alone makes me want to switch over.

Nothing pisses me off more than when I switch from my delay patch on my PODX3 Live to another patch and it cuts the delay off 

Does the GSP have an adjustable EQ aside from the modeled amps EQs?


----------



## El Caco (Oct 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I've not tried the Digitech stuff, but for what it's worth im personally loving the tone and tweaking options of the Pod. The biggest downside for me personally is the 4 band semi-parametric EQ they have. I mean, it's all well and good, but it still only lets you really alter 4 bands of EQ.



I just noticed this, although you get 2 EQ's in the GSP1101, one pre and one post, they are only 3 band but they are very powerful. You do get a 3rd 6 band EQ but it is global, it's purpose is to make all your patches sound the same in a different venue.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> God damn Aussie retailers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah man thats how much it costs at my local music store. 
for that price id just get the new digidesign eleven rack. it comes with pro tools 8 and has as much flexibility as the digi or the line 6. it also has more re-amping options which are amazing. i would defidently check it out


----------



## El Caco (Oct 21, 2009)

Like I said the occasional one turn up second hand DIGITECH GSP1101 DIGITAL GUITAR PREAMP EFFECTS MINT - eBay Effects Pedals, Guitar Accessories, Instrument Accessories, Musical Instruments. (end time 12-Oct-09 03:04:38 AEDST)

you can even find them with the controller occasionally for a little over 1k

That Digidesign eleven looks good but they keep saying it is the first multieffects unit that allows you to take your recorded sound and repeat it live. That's bullshit, the GSP1101 allows you to do that, I can't see why the AxeFX wouldn't, they both also utilise point to point modelling as I mentioned earlier so the eleven is breaking no ground there, what it really has over the other two is the ease of reamping and being bundled with Pro tools. I wonder how tied with Pro tools it is and if it can be used with Logic or even Garageband and if the interface will open in those?


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice thread, I'm right now try to decide what to buy(pod x3 or digi), but I guess I will go with the digitech. Although I didn't like to hear that the RP1000 is worst than GSP1101, because I want that "live" control, and the RP seems nice to do it. With GSP1101 I would have to buy a FCB1010, but I assume is not so easy to program for dummies like me..


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing "wrong" with the RP1000. It lacks some features of the 1101, but adds others(stomp loop, looper, etc).


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 21, 2009)

but the quality of the amps is not lower than gsp1101? I heard someone saying something about the DNA "thing", that the RP has only one, and the gsp has two. But if you are saying there's no difference, than I sold to the RP.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 21, 2009)

Your question is one that has been asked so many times but I have not seen properly answered, yes apparently the RP1000 has less processing power, that would not make a difference if the software is identical an therefore the tone but the answer to that question is always avoided. What I can say is that I have not been impressed by any video's of the RP1000 yet but that does not say much.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah.. that's why I'm in doubt. The videos are not very good, and I read comments saying that the RP1000 has the same sound, but there always someone who says the opposite. Only a person with both can say the truth.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 21, 2009)

I might check if the store has a Demo model next time I go to town.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 21, 2009)

RP1000


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 21, 2009)

I feel like the Rp1000 approaches modeling in a different way. I don't think the Rp1000 would have as a good of effects, especially since it is $100 less than the GSP but is in pedalboard form. There has to be some divide we are missing. I have a feeling it is quality of effects and possibly licensing of certain signature sounds?

Also maybe the gsp1101 reacts more like a tube amp than the rp1000 because it has more processing power? I know that's why the axe-fx is so great.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 21, 2009)

Couple people on thestompbox.net have owned both, and have said aside from the pre-EQ in the GSP beta, the units sound the same or very close. Before the betas, I'm pretty sure the RP has more amp models stock than the GSP. 

The 2nd processor in the 1101 seems to be more for the seamless switching.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 22, 2009)

The higher end Digitech Multis seem to be really nice from my experience with them.
Good bang for your buck.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I might check if the store has a Demo model next time I go to town.



that will be great!

Maybe the people that say they are different, are based on what they hear and in specs and not in the actual sound of the unit, because that's what really matter. If the Rp1000 has less DNA or whatever, I don't think is a big deal, if it sounds good.

Toshiro, I see you have one, but with the Laney, so you don't use the amp emulation of the RP1000?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 22, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> Toshiro, I see you have one, but with the Laney, so you don't use the amp emulation of the RP1000?



I use the clean models, and some of the more "modern" sounding high gain ones(the 5150II model owns!), but haven't really messed with the high gain Marshall/british tones in it, because that base is covered for me. 

I converted from a Boss GT8, which had great effects, but too much tone suck in the 4-cable and no good high gain tones. I didn't really use half of what the GT8 could do in effects, so this works better for me. I prefer Digitech's chorus too.  I do miss the GT8's harmonizer though, which is much better than the RP's.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 22, 2009)

Way to understate it  If anyone is thinking of buying this because it has a Harmoniser or pitch shifting capabilities, don't. They are useless with gain, you could only use them for weird tones. I pretty much love the rest of the modelling other than those. The other thing that I would say is average is the noise gate but it is usable.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Way to understate it  If anyone is thinking of buying this because it has a Harmoniser or pitch shifting capabilities, don't. They are useless with gain, you could only use them for weird tones. I pretty much love the rest of the modelling other than those. The other thing that I would say is average is the noise gate but it is usable.



Well, the Boss one isn't the best thing on earth either, it's a tone generator that sometimes sounded like a keyboard to me.  But it did track notes very fast.

Supposedly Digitech's stand alone harmony pedal works perfectly, they just completely dropped the ball in the RP/GSP units.

The gate is okay, I run a ISP Decimator as the first thing in my chain though.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 22, 2009)

I cant wait for my RP1000 to get here. should be next week maybe. But im excited to see if it can really function great infront of my Carvin XV112. Its been such a big struggle, I was so close to just getting normal stompboxes again. but the RP1000 looks awesome.

It really needs more youtube videos / better youtube videos to show it off properly.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 22, 2009)

It does stomps fine and as I have said if you use good cables it will not alter your tone.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 22, 2009)

Theres actually a great video finally on Youtube about the RP1000 that just was posted this week coincidentally.. From Guitar world, review that shows it off pretty good. If only they had this afew weeks ago, I definately would of purchased one earlier. Darn! I coulda had one for $300 US shipped to Canada too, but I bought a bass instead lol.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 23, 2009)

The Rp1000 is interesting but I feel like somehow the GSP is better. Maybe it isnt and digitech realized they didn't need 2 DNA2 chips to process the info. However with those beta updates do you get as many or more amp models as the Rp1000?


----------



## El Caco (Oct 23, 2009)

From what I am reading I think the comment earlier was accurate. There are people who own both, each has a different opinion on which sounds better, I'm inclined to think the algorithm's are the same and only the hardware is slightly different so they should sound the same and your settings would dictate the difference.

Out of the box the RP1000 has more models but the GSP1101 has seamless switching with the effect tails which the RP1000 does not have enough processing power for. With the beta firmware the GSP1101 gets everything the RP1000 gets and a little more.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 23, 2009)

s7eve, sorry but can you explain what means "seamless switching with the effect tails" ?

I've been reading some posts on stompbox forum and it seems that everyone has a different opinion, and it's impossible to tell if they sound the same or nor. Although, I think everyone who has a Rp1000 is happy anyway, so perhaps they are both good, but different.


----------



## yacker (Oct 23, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> s7eve, sorry but can you explain what means "seamless switching with the effect tails" ?



I believe he's referring what happens when you are playing with a patch that has delay and then switch to another patch that doesn't have delay. On the GSP (which allows effect tails) the delay will continue to ring out at the same time as whatever you are playing with the new sound. On a unit where that isn't supported the delay will end abruptly and that makes for quite an unnatural sound.


I've been a bit on the fence with the 1101 for a while now simply due to the lack of being able to use more then one modulation effect at once. I know this is something not all guitarists need, but it is something I like to use from time to time. It's just hard to justify spending the extra cash on an Axe fx for that one measly feature.

Can anyone attest to the quality of the Wah or Whammy effects on the 1101? Since digitech makes it I like to think the Whammy will at least be on par with the stand alone pedal, but I can't really find any videos to prove it.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 23, 2009)

yacker said:


> I've been a bit on the fence with the 1101 for a while now simply due to the lack of being able to use more then one modulation effect at once. I know this is something not all guitarists need, but it is something I like to use from time to time. It's just hard to justify spending the extra cash on an Axe fx for that one measly feature.



Are you planning to use the GSP's loop for the 4cable method? If not, you could possible run an external modulation device there, giving you more options. Just an idea.


----------



## yacker (Oct 23, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Are you planning to use the GSP's loop for the 4cable method? If not, you could possible run an external modulation device there, giving you more options. Just an idea.



Thanks for the advice. I've mainly been looking into it as an effects unit to run 4 cable with my Engl Invader, so unfortunately that kinda blows that opportunity, haha. I was looking into an RP 1000 for a while for specifically that purpose because I believe it has 2 loops so I could do 4 cable and external modulation.....then I realized it has no midi, which is essential to my setup. So each unit has some compromise. 

With all this talk of not supporting new firmware and such I have to wonder if they're prepping something new. It's just odd that the lesser effects units have more features and software support.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 23, 2009)

Justen is correct.

Also I have to agree with you Justen about the compromise issue, even with the Axe FX you must compromise and my decision to buy the GSP1101 was that it had the least compromises when I discovered there was a beta firmware available that fixed some of the issues I had, if that beta firmware had not been available I would not have bought the GSP1101 and most likely would have waited until I had the funds for an Axe FX.

As for having more effects, one of my biggest disappointment with the GSP1101 is that it is not like the GSP2101 which has the ability to place blocks where you wish and run multiple instances until you run out of memory. Still as mentioned above you can effects in the loop, I really do not know what is available or good but if there is a good multi-effects unit that is midi controllable, throwing that in the loop should work well for the effects junkies, I do not like the idea of throwing in an additional 2 rack unit but a GSP2101 combined with a GSP1101 could be cool but you would be getting into Axe FX price territory .


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 23, 2009)

yacker said:


> I believe he's referring what happens when you are playing with a patch that has delay and then switch to another patch that doesn't have delay. On the GSP (which allows effect tails) the delay will continue to ring out at the same time as whatever you are playing with the new sound. On a unit where that isn't supported the delay will end abruptly and that makes for quite an unnatural sound.
> 
> 
> I've been a bit on the fence with the 1101 for a while now simply due to the lack of being able to use more then one modulation effect at once. I know this is something not all guitarists need, but it is something I like to use from time to time. It's just hard to justify spending the extra cash on an Axe fx for that one measly feature.
> ...



Thanks, I got it. It's nice to have that feature, but if the rp1000 can't support that, I think I can live with that. I doubt I will need to use this thing for a real demanding public.


----------



## yacker (Oct 23, 2009)

What compromises did you foresee with the Axe-fx s7eve? I could imagine price would be one of them, but was there something else that you thought was left out?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 23, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> Thanks, I got it. It's nice to have that feature, but if the rp1000 can't support that, I think I can live with that. I doubt I will need to use this thing for a real demanding public.



Yeah it is just a good added bonus, I just like the fact that the beta software adds more to the gsp1101 than what the rp has to offer.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 24, 2009)

Obviously price is a factor but off the top of my head some of the compromises the Axe FX had for me include no USB interface and therefore the need for other interfaces for direct recording & updating and 2RU vs 1RU. The control 2 was also a big plus for me but one of the biggest factors for me at the time was tone.

I really was not sure if either the AxeFX or the GSP1101 would be able to replace my E530 but I was hoping one would be able to, if not I was going to use it for effects only and I thought that the price of the Axe FX was a lot to pay for a few FX to compliment my E530. After listening to every sample of both units I could find I started to think that the hype surrounding the AxeFX was without merit or that the large number of owners were incompetent. On the other hand some of the Digitech clips I listened to were some of the best modeller clips that I had ever heard (at that time I think the best clip I had heard was guitar rig but I'm not sure) and in some cases I thought they sounded just like the real thing. Now the title for best recorded clip of a modeller I have heard goes to a clip I listened to of the AxeFX the other day but that clip sounds like it has had a lot of post processing. The other thing that has always worried me is the feedback from AxeFX owners, they keep saying things such as most accurate modeller but could not replace tubes and make similar statements that made me believe that the Axe FX is much better than a Pod but not good enough especially for the price you are paying, many of the owners just did not sound like they were convinced and of course the clips I was listening to reinforced this belief as they had this sterile quality to them. Also the tone on some of the songs I was listening to recorded with the AxeFX did not sound as good as previous songs with other equipment. Live performance was more important to me than recording and the GSP1101 seemed to shine at both and it does but the comments many were making that the AxeFX will not replace a traditional rig live and it's strength is recording concerned me especially since I had not heard anything convincing in regards to recorded tone.

Who knows it may just be me I may have stumbled upon settings that work well with my gear and are great for me while others who try the GSP1101 may not have the same experience but so far other GSP1101 users I am talking to reflect my experience and one has even thanked me for recommending it and he is a known gear whore. Who knows maybe we just have lower expectations and the Axe FX would blow us away .

Keep in mind that I wasn't overly impressed at first and it was only after digging in and really tweaking some tones that I was convinced. I should also point out that I have not written off the AxeFX, I still hope to try one some day and I hope it is better than what I have because the flexibility it has is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've seen some really bad videos of the axe and some really amazing. I think by the quality the good sounding vids were shot in that it sort of gives them some credibility. 

These are pretty good,


----------



## Harry (Oct 24, 2009)

Honestly I don't think youtube videos are among one of the last places we should be judging guitar tones and even that guy admits it's hardly the best either.
If someone's serious about presenting a guitar tone, they'll do it in a recorded mix, because face it, are you going to buy an Axe Fx purely so you can play by yourself in your bedroom?
I think it's fair to say someone buying such top shelf gear like an Axe Fx buys it with the intention of more "serious" usage like performing/rehearsing in a full band situation or recording.
A guitar tone by itself really doesn't tell us much (at least not me, not people who want to buy one for the purpose of studio use and people wanting to use it in a band situation) because it's amazing how often tones that sound good by itself sound like dog shit in certain contexts.

I often find many guys who claim to 'Know good tone' and understand while you shouldn't have a mid scooped tone, often many guitarists are quite guilty of using too many mids. It can work okay in a live environment, but too many mids is a good way to instantly ruin a studio mix.
I quickly learned this after I started learning about audio engineering.
The tones I thought sounded good, were pretty much ALWAYS way too mid range heavy and with amps Like (and even amp sims of the) the 5150/6505, it's ridiculously easy to go overboard on the mids.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 24, 2009)

Vai loves the mids =P my Legacy loves the mids and presence.


----------



## Harry (Oct 24, 2009)

Vai's tone is not overly mid heavy at all. If it had any more mids than it, it would sound honky and just plain bad. His tone fits into the mix, which is the result of a proper amount of lows, mids and highs.
I can assure you Vai uses no where near as much as mids and presence as you might suspect.
If you actually sit there and analyze any good lead tone (even cooler, hypothetically if you were able to access the individual tracks of a mix) they are actually fairly thin sounding and are high passed not only to get rid of all sub 100Hz frequencies, but even sometimes anything below 300Hz.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually as far as youtube audio quality goes it is not fair to generalise and say it is all low quality because that is no longer true, youtube is capable of better sound qaulity than a standard soundclick account and as good if not better than itunes now however the higher audio bitrate is only available on 720p HD videos, non HD videos can still have a bitrate of 128kbps which is equal to soundclick.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 24, 2009)

Still very tempted. I don't like a lot of fuss and hassle so it seems that Guitar + Elixir Cable + GSP straight into the PC is an effective way of dealing with tones. Using a power amp + cab for live situations also seems tidy so I might just spring for one after payday.

It's got to beat the ass out of a G2.1u regardless


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 26, 2009)

Speaking of Youtube, here's a little quick demo of some of the RP1000's amp models:


----------



## El Caco (Nov 9, 2009)

Just a heads up to any Aussies that are interested in grabbing a GSP1101, there is one on eBay located in Melbourne for sale ATM.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 11, 2009)

Now there's 2 of these on eBay in Australia and one has a starting price of $800 including the Control2, if I wasn't so strapped for cash I'd grab it myself just to have a backup.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 11, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Now there's 2 of these on eBay and one has a starting price of $800 including the Control2, if I wasn't so strapped for cash I'd grab it myself just to have a backup.



A short while back, there was an 1101 with the Control2 going for something like $650. Had I been in need of a backup rig, I'd have snatched it up.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 11, 2009)

Tom, 

Australia

AUD



These are the 240v version which retail for a little under 2k here with the control2. This is a bargain.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh! Right! I forget sometimes.


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 27, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> The USB recording works fine on my stuff. Latency is pretty much zero and the recorded tone sounds the same as the live tone through the same speakers.



When USB recording does the gsp have to act as the output as well? As in amp and near fields connected to it?


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 27, 2009)

No you can choose whether to use the USB device as input, output, both, or neither. Just choose the input and output devices you want in your recording software.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 27, 2009)

As troy said when recording your inputs and output are controlled by your OS and software, in every DAW I have used you can select from any input connected to the PC and select wether to turn on monitoring and also select from any output connected to your PC, I'm not sure about windows but on a Mac you can also create aggregate devices and combine multiple devices.

The one limitation of the GSP1101 is that (at least on my Mac) you are unable to control the output volume of the GSP1101 from within the DAW, you need to adjust this on the GSP1101 or in xedit.


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmm I tried this and got no audio. I was able to record blind then switch back to the internal card and listen. Must be a setting I'm missing somewhere.

Ok, right now I can record but I cant hear the gsp when recording. Only on playback. Any suggestions?


----------



## El Caco (Nov 28, 2009)

If you are on windows I believe there is a driver you need to install, go to the digitech site and check the software section if you have not already installed it.


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 28, 2009)

That is installed. Could it be the cheap internal card isn't full duplex?


----------



## El Caco (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Universe74 (Nov 28, 2009)

I guess I should install my EMU 1212 and try again.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 28, 2009)

Universe74 said:


> Hmm I tried this and got no audio. I was able to record blind then switch back to the internal card and listen. Must be a setting I'm missing somewhere.
> 
> Ok, right now I can record but I cant hear the gsp when recording. Only on playback. Any suggestions?



Most recording software is set by default to not play the track that is recording. In Audacity that option is called "Software Playthrough" - enabling it allows you to hear yourself while recording.


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok its an Audition thing....I had to change the monitoring method to Always Input so its always on.

Ok another question if thats ok  Can you just play the GSP through the computer without any software on using only USB?


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm coming into this conversation a little late, but I might be of some help. I've been using the Digitech stuff since the RP-10 was considered state of the art. I'm currently using a GNX3 live but just bought an RP500. I tried the RP500 and the RP1000 out and went with the 500. The price is under $300US, the tones are basically the same as the RP1000. The only thing it's missing is the stomp loop and the "Jamman" looper thing. There may be some other things but nothing that jumps out in my memory. They had a 1101 there as well, and honestly all three units sounded about the same to me. 
My biggest reason for wanting a 1000 was the stomp loop as there are times I want two modulations and was going to stick a flanger in the effects loop. To cure this problem , I bought the 500 and spend WAY less money. Enough in fact to buy the new Digitech Hardwire Chorus. I plan on sticking it after the RP500 and leaving it on all the time. I can then trigger flanges and such through patches on the 500. The patch change times are REAL fast. Way faster than the GNX's. 
So, if money is an issue at all, the 500 is serviceable. The 1000 has more bells and whistles. The major advantage to the 1101 (for me) would be the patch changes, which are flawless. However, the patch changes on the 500 are fast enough that spending the extra $200 and then another $200 for a midi controller didn't justify it.


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 28, 2009)

GSP is working in real time now but the latency is brutal. I am guessing I need the EMU in there to get rid of that.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 28, 2009)

Universe74 said:


> GSP is working in real time now but the latency is brutal. I am guessing I need the EMU in there to get rid of that.



Thats not right. I experience nearly zero latency. You sure you running USB2.0 and have the right drivers?


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes. The only thing is I have a USB extension on the cable since it was the one that went to my scanner. I will double check the drivers though.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 28, 2009)

Universe74 said:


> Ok its an Audition thing....I had to change the monitoring method to Always Input so its always on.
> 
> Ok another question if thats ok  Can you just play the GSP through the computer without any software on using only USB?



I just run the 1/8" output from my computer to the Aux input on the DigiTech, then the headphone out on the DigiTech to my speakers. This way my PC's sound and the DigiTech sound both go through the stereo with zero latency and without wasting processor power. When using the DigiTech via USB as my recording interface, the signal from the Aux Input does not get recorded so there are no issues.


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 28, 2009)

Is it possible the play the GSP through the computer speakers without software like cakewalk/audition running using only USB?


----------



## El Caco (Nov 28, 2009)

No you are always going to have to use some kind of software if your speakers are connected to your PC, it is like your inbuilt mic, it may be connected all the time but it only listens when you tell it to via software. You can however use the Digitech as your audio interface by connecting the monitors or a PA to it, in this case all your PC's audio would now be handled by the Digitech and your guitar would also go directly to the monitors but the only signal going to your DAW would be your guitar. This is possibly the most ideal setup but it means running the Digitech all the time which I don't think is ideal.

BTW I just realised what your problem is as I wrote this, you have the Digitech set up as both the Audio in and Audio out which is fine if you are connected as I just described but not for what you are doing, you need to keep the Digitech as your Audio in but set your PC's sound to audio out.



troyguitar said:


> I just run the 1/8" output from my computer to the Aux input on the DigiTech, then the headphone out on the DigiTech to my speakers. This way my PC's sound and the DigiTech sound both go through the stereo with zero latency and without wasting processor power. When using the DigiTech via USB as my recording interface, the signal from the Aux Input does not get recorded so there are no issues.



There is no Aux input on a GSP1101


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 28, 2009)

s7eve said:


> BTW I just realised what your problem is as I wrote this, you have the Digitech set up as both the Audio in and Audio out which is fine if you are connected as I just described but not for what you are doing, you need to keep the Digitech as your Audio in but set your PC's sound to audio out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Aux input on a GSP1101



I have it set as GSP in and PC out right now. The latency is nearly 1/2 a second though.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 28, 2009)

That would have to be your audio card or built in audio whichever you have, if you mentioned your system earlier I missed it or forgot, your PC may need an upgrade as well, having lots of memory can be crucial when using a DAW. If you monitor directly from the GSP you will get zero latency, just record with a set of headphones connected to the GSP.


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll install my 1212m tonight and see if that helps, otherwise I'll just got into the back of the card.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 28, 2009)

s7eve said:


> There is no Aux input on a GSP1101





I thought I remembered it having one, but it's been awhile. That makes things slightly more annoying.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 29, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> I'm coming into this conversation a little late, but I might be of some help. I've been using the Digitech stuff since the RP-10 was considered state of the art. I'm currently using a GNX3 live but just bought an RP500. I tried the RP500 and the RP1000 out and went with the 500. The price is under $300US, the tones are basically the same as the RP1000. The only thing it's missing is the stomp loop and the "Jamman" looper thing. There may be some other things but nothing that jumps out in my memory. They had a 1101 there as well, and honestly all three units sounded about the same to me.
> My biggest reason for wanting a 1000 was the stomp loop as there are times I want two modulations and was going to stick a flanger in the effects loop. To cure this problem , I bought the 500 and spend WAY less money. Enough in fact to buy the new Digitech Hardwire Chorus. I plan on sticking it after the RP500 and leaving it on all the time. I can then trigger flanges and such through patches on the 500. The patch change times are REAL fast. Way faster than the GNX's.
> So, if money is an issue at all, the 500 is serviceable. The 1000 has more bells and whistles. The major advantage to the 1101 (for me) would be the patch changes, which are flawless. However, the patch changes on the 500 are fast enough that spending the extra $200 and then another $200 for a midi controller didn't justify it.



I thought the RP500 had the Stomp loop? The RP1000 has an Amp Loop(and a Stomp Loop), which is the only reason I bought it, I want to use my amp's tone, not just Digitech's models.


----------



## Kheros (Nov 29, 2009)

What kind of rhythms can the GSP1101 put out? I know it has some good lead tones, but how does the lower range sound?


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 29, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> I thought the RP500 had the Stomp loop? The RP1000 has an Amp Loop(and a Stomp Loop), which is the only reason I bought it, I want to use my amp's tone, not just Digitech's models.



Nope. No stomp loop on the 500. However , it's got the same amp sim disabling that the 1000 uses but without the dedicated loop for the head. Not an issue for me , I go direct with the amp sims ..


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone have any sound clips or vids of the GSP doing some sweet SRV style tone? 

Also I hope to be able to afford a digitech by Christmas but college keeps raping my monies.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 30, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> Nope. No stomp loop on the 500. However , it's got the same amp sim disabling that the 1000 uses but without the dedicated loop for the head. Not an issue for me , I go direct with the amp sims ..



Ah, so the RP500 would've been completely useless to me, because I use the 4 cable to get clean tones.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 30, 2009)

Kheros said:


> What kind of rhythms can the GSP1101 put out? I know it has some good lead tones, but how does the lower range sound?



Insane tones. Initially its very easy to dial in a great tone with marshal amps in there but if you work on it you can get some killer rectifier and mark IV tones too.


----------

